# Whodunit Whodunit Whodunit Whodunit Whodunit Whodunit



## Jana337

****
****
 ***
 ****
*************
******
*******************
************
*************************
**********
*******************************
**6*****0*****0*****0**

Srdečně*****Ti*****blahopřeji

 k*****dechberoucímu*****jubileu,

 děkuji*****za***Tvou***pomoc*****ve*****fóru

**Ať*****Tě*****vášeň*****pro*****jazyky*****neopustí.

J
a
n
a
* 
​


----------



## belén

Now Jana...how are the rest of the foreros supposed to "verbessern" your beautiful card!!!!!!!!???? 

Congratulations Who, you are getting OLD


----------



## DDT

Unglaublich! Schon 6000?

I agree with Be, you're really getting *OLD*   

Well, it's a *GREAT* way to get old!

DDT


----------



## Mei

_*¡ ¡ ¡ H E Y  W H O D U N I T ! ! ! *_

_*  C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S   *_
​Mei​


----------



## elroy

_*From the grassy slopes of England,*_
_*To the jungles of French-speaking Africa;*_
_*From the rain forests of South America,*_
_*To the vast prairies of the American West;*_
_*From the cedar groves of Lebanon to the great Sahara; *_
_*From Paris and Barcelona to Praha and Wien;*_
_*Over to the Vatican and down to Australia,*_
_*And back to Bundesrepublik Deutschland and the solace of Zobersdorf...*_

UBIQUITOUSLY UNDERSTOOD
exuding endless energy, 
insatiable inquisitiveness, and 
classy charisma.

*SIMPLY SCINTILLATING!*​


----------



## Roi Marphille

*Hey congratulations!!!*​oh my gosh, ...and...you are very young!* *​ 
els millors desitjos del tiet Roi


----------



## Alfry

Complimenti Who


----------



## Outsider

*Gratulation, Whodunit!​*


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah, ils grandissent vraiment trop vite, on n'a pas le temps de réfléchir à ce que l'on pourrait écrire qu'ils prennent déjà 1000 posts d'un coup.
Encore bravo pour tout ce savoir, our admiration is beyond all words (at least my admiration).
(I hope you didn't get 7000 while I was writing this message).​


----------



## JLanguage

Congrats, I wish you luck with all your languages and hope you attain the polyglottism to which you aspire.


----------



## ampurdan

HERZLICHE 6000 GLÜCKWÜNSCHE!
ACH, MENSCH! DAS IST ZAHLREICHE HILFE!​


----------



## cuchuflete

What's a celebration without a comment in Benjois?

Kingratulashins Daneil!!

 Nice wurk Sir,

Plis keip it up

un quabraço,
cuchu​


----------



## Agnès E.

Bravo Daniel !
Voyons, quelles langues te reste-t-il à apprendre, hum ? 
Félicitations et joyeux Noël !


----------



## Ralf

6.000 - ein gelungenes Weihnachtsgeschenk für uns alle. Vielen Dank, Daniel.

Ralf


----------



## Laia

Congratulations... wow 6000!!


----------



## Nenita84

*Herzliche Glückwunsch, Whodunit!!!

6.000 sind viele "Post" !!!
*​


----------



## cherine

Hey Daniel, Congraaaaaates !!! 6000 déjà !!!! 
*مبروك مبروك مبروك*
*عقبال ال60 ألف*


----------



## amikama

*Congratulations!*  

(sorry for not being creative like the previous 17 foreros  )


----------



## LV4-26

Sincères Congratulations, Daniel, pardon Heartiest Félicitations....oh,et puis zut !....Bravo !!!!!


----------



## angeluomo

Aber wer hat sie alle gemacht, die 6.000?  

He did it, the whodunit.  

Gratuliere!


----------



## diegodbs

Felicitaciones por tus 6000. Sigue así con tu interés por los idiomas.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on your inquisitiveness and interest in helping others! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lsp

Way to go, Who!!​


----------



## te gato

*DO CONTINUE WHO!!!!*

WISHES FOR MANY MORE....

TG


----------



## fenixpollo

*Whodunit didit again!*


*Happy Postiversary, Dan!*

​


----------



## SweetMommaSue

*CONGRATULATIONS WHO!

How many languages do you know/are you learning?

Stay inspired! Your enthusiasm inspires many others!

May you reach your goal, however high it may be, and then surpass it!

Go for the GOLD!!!!


*


----------



## Papalote

¡Felicidades Whodunit!

Lucky for us, we´ll still be reading you for thousands more!

Saludos,

Papalote


----------



## la grive solitaire

*WW! CONGRATULATIONS, WHODUNIT!! *​


----------

